# ACT Certified Personal Trainer (CPT) questions



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys

I've been studying off and on for the ACT CPT. Has anyone on here received this certification? If so:

      *How hard was the test?
      *Do the employers recognize this cert in comparison to the NCSA NASM and ISSA?
      * How easy or hard was it to get a job with this cert?

I plan on starting out at a gym for a year or so, then venturing off into my own personal practice.

The resources available at the website combined with the "bang for you buck" was just too good to pass up on.

Just looking for a little input. NASM and other cert holders please feel free to share some industry advice as well! Thanks.

-TGWT


----------



## AmM (Jan 16, 2012)

IMO a PT certification means nothing. The only reason you have to get one is because it's required by law. The majority of these new personal trainers with certifications do not have the experience or knowledge to take clients to another level. 

If you have been in the lifting game for sometime and have transformed your own physique then you have what it takes to help others.

If I was getting back into it I would get the cheapest certification just to be legal. Most PT managers will know who the real deal is over some person switching careers with a piece of paper. 

Good luck bro just sell yourself.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 16, 2012)

AmM said:


> IMO a PT certification means nothing. The only reason you have to get one is because it's required by law. The majority of these new personal trainers with certifications do not have the experience or knowledge to take clients to another level.
> 
> If you have been in the lifting game for sometime and have transformed your own physique then you have what it takes to help others.
> 
> ...



Required by law? What is?


----------



## AmM (Jan 17, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Required by law? What is?



The ability to train others or call yourself a personal trainer. In NJ it's called the Fitness Professionals Licensing Act.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 17, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've been studying off and on for the ACT CPT. Has anyone on here received this certification? If so:
> 
> ...


i am currently certified thru National Academy of Sports Medicine and ISSA. First you will recieve a detailed hardback book that covers client assessment, cardiovascular physiology, muscle physiology, energy systems, planes of movement, program design,nutrition, kinesiology. The book is great reading but contains a chock full of informaton to be memorized.When you feel ready then you attend a weekend seminar where the professer will go over all the pertinant parts of exam and answer questions it was a little overwhelming and believe me everything that is taught is a valuable tool. The exercise professor will cover so many things that the average person does'nt even know about putting u @ an advantage.  Be confident going in to test, be well studied on all the material covered,i mean all. The questions are somewhat ambiguios but think them thru, and you'll do fine. Its a great accomplishment when you pass and recieve certificate. And Yes it opens all doors in the health and fitness fields. I currently work for LA Fitness and make a min of $25.00 hrly part-time. I also have my own little personal training biz called (Body by Bill)going and because i am certified i am covered by insurance in case clients get hurt. And if you look the part of a trainer you will drum up a lot of business. All franchised gyms need for you to be certified to work at thier clubs.Depending on your location some oppurtunities will be better than others like San Diego for example. Plus you can train there for free, help people and get paid. My girlfriend is Certified and got a job @ healthsouth well known spot for people rehabbing injuries. Challenge the test get certified GreatWhiteTruth. It is recognized around the world and you'll have such a better understanding about human body rather than just being a juicehead. Hope this helps brother! i personally get so much joy from being a personal trainer-go for it! if u have any questions pm me bro?


----------



## fit4life (Jan 17, 2012)

Also i refer to the personal training books often to get new and fresh ideas for diffrent client assements with "being certified steps up ur game in this industry"


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 17, 2012)

AmM said:


> IMO a PT certification means nothing. The only reason you have to get one is because it's required by law. The majority of these new personal trainers with certifications do not have the experience or knowledge to take clients to another level.
> 
> If you have been in the lifting game for sometime and have transformed your own physique then you have what it takes to help others.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input. From what I've learned it appears that it varies by state. Some states require it and some don't which is surprising. 

I guess I'm glad I went with ACT then. They are the cheapest out there! I've always said that too. As a personal trainer you are supposed to be the epitome of fitness. If you look like shit you shouldn't have a job in the industry in my opinion. Gotta look the part.

Which brings me to another question. The trend nowadays seems to be slender and cut, with less emphasis on mass. I see a bunch of scrawny (but cut) pencil - neck trainers at the gyms these days. Do you find that your client demographic prefers this type of physique, or someone who is a bit more muscular with mass that can move a few pounds? IE: bodybuilding.com models vs. heavyweight level natty competitors? What draws in more customers?



fit4life said:


> i am currently certified thru National Academy of Sports Medicine and ISSA. First you will recieve a detailed hardback book that covers client assessment, cardiovascular physiology, muscle physiology, energy systems, planes of movement, program design,nutrition, kinesiology. The book is great reading but contains a chock full of informaton to be memorized.When you feel ready then you attend a weekend seminar where the professer will go over all the pertinant parts of exam and answer questions it was a little overwhelming and believe me everything that is taught is a valuable tool. The exercise professor will cover so many things that the average person does'nt even know about putting u @ an advantage.  Be confident going in to test, be well studied on all the material covered,i mean all. The questions are somewhat ambiguios but think them thru, and you'll do fine. Its a great accomplishment when you pass and recieve certificate. And Yes it opens all doors in the health and fitness fields. I currently work for LA Fitness and make a min of $25.00 hrly part-time. I also have my own little personal training biz called (Body by Bill)going and because i am certified i am covered by insurance in case clients get hurt. And if you look the part of a trainer you will drum up a lot of business. All franchised gyms need for you to be certified to work at thier clubs.Depending on your location some oppurtunities will be better than others like San Diego for example. Plus you can train there for free, help people and get paid. My girlfriend is Certified and got a job @ healthsouth well known spot for people rehabbing injuries. Challenge the test get certified GreatWhiteTruth. It is recognized around the world and you'll have such a better understanding about human body rather than just being a juicehead. Hope this helps brother! i personally get so much joy from being a personal trainer-go for it! if u have any questions pm me bro?



Thanks bro. I didn't really take rehab jobs into consideration, so that's interesting. Does LA require you to push products hard? Do you guys make commission there?


----------



## fit4life (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes they push products hard, commision for recruiting client then 25 an hour, unfortunately there all skinny fitness dudes that draw a lot of attention i dont get it also depends were u live brother.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2012)

I am certified through the NSCA.  I have both the CPT and CSCS certifications.  I also have a BS in kinesiology of the University of Maryland.  I have been a personal trainer for about 6 years now.

I have never heard of your particular certification organization.  This doesn't mean it isn't, or shouldn't be, reputable.  However, I do think it will create a lower level of marketability than some of the more widely recognized certifications through organizations like NASM, NSCA, and ACSM.

With that said, you SHOULD be able to find a job regardless, even if it's a little tougher.  If you think the information availability and testing setup match your needs, then go for it.  If you want to play it safe, you may consider calling gyms in your area, especially gyms that you are considering employment with, and asking what certifications they will accept.  Some gyms require no certification at all, some require specific certifications, and some require a degree in addition to certifications.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 18, 2012)

^ agreed and right to the point!!!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 19, 2012)

AmM said:


> IMO a PT certification means nothing. The only reason you have to get one is because it's required by law.



*PT Certifications Mean Nothing*

It depend on the certificaion (organization),  

*The Big Six*

1) NSCA

2) ASCM

3) ACE

4) NASM

5) ISSA

6) AFFA

These are reputable organizations.  



AmM said:


> The majority of these new personal trainers with certifications do not have the experience or knowledge to take clients to another level.



*The 80/20 Rule*

This rule applies to just about everything in life.  

Example: 80% of your business comes from 20% of your clients/cuistomers

*Personal Trainers*

That same percentage applies to personal trainers.  Twenty percent know what going on, the other eighty percent "think" they know what going on. 

The 80/20 Rule also applies to those who have been in the "lifting game" for a while.

*Learning Process*

Some of the not so good personal trainers are in a learning process.  At some point, many move up to knowing what they are doing.  

It is a process that everyone goes through in every professioon, it is part of life. 




AmM said:


> If you have been in the lifting game for sometime and have transformed your own physique then you have what it takes to help others.



*Common Mistake*

Certainly, being in the "lifting game for sometime...tranforming your physique" gives you a foundation of knowledge.  

Those in the "lifting game" started out clueless.  Some of them still are clueless.  

So, while training does provide you with hands on learning.  It doesn't necessarily make you a good coach.   

*Great Players Make Bad Coaches*

One of the biggest misconceptions is that a great player makes a good coach. 

Historically, great players make bad coaches.  Great players are gifted athletes who just "do it" without thinking.  

That means that great player cannot convey to others how to do it because they really don't know themselves.  

*Ya Gotta Play The Game To Be A Coach*

No matter what the sport is, you need to have played the game to know how to coach it. 

*Overachiever Players Make Great Coaches*

Players who play beyond their talent do so because are analytical.  They spend an enormous amount of time studying the sport and finding ways to improve what they do.  

That why the overachievering players are much better coaches. 

*Personal Training Certifications*

These are a part of the learning process.  It is your entry ticket into the game.

You education continues.  That why reputable personal training organizations require Continuing Education Units be earned. 

It is part of being in "the lifting game."  

*Brains and Brawn*

A well rounded personal trainer has book smarts and practical "hand on" experience. 

*Dr Fred Hatfield*

Hatfield exemplies "Brains and Brawn".  This is one of the few great athletes that is a great coach.  



AmM said:


> If I was getting back into it I would get the cheapest certification just to be legal.



*Bad Idea*

There is a lot of downside to cheap certifications.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## fit4life (Jan 19, 2012)

The personal training certification does mean something, study it and i bet you learn a lot u didnt know and should know. I think the misconception is just because you lift weights your qualified to train someone. Imagine lifting weights and being certified thats the way to go.  Those that our fitness enthusists go ahead take the test the challenge yourself and see first hand the wealth of knowledge thats covered.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow thanks for the input brothers. Reps. 



fit4life said:


> The personal training certification does mean something, study it and i bet you learn a lot u didnt know and should know. I think the misconception is just because you lift weights your qualified to train someone. Imagine lifting weights and being certified thats the way to go.  Those that our fitness enthusists go ahead take the test the challenge yourself and see first hand the wealth of knowledge thats covered.



I've come a great distance on this journey. I went from being scrawny (6'4" 160 lbs natural ecto) to somewhat muscular (I don't think so but my wife does) 240lbs approx 15% BF right now on recomp. Been in the game for about 6 years now. I'm not a veteran, but I'm no cherry either. I've learned alot and I know what it's like to feel weak all the time. I want to take the things I have learned and help coach and motivate others who want to do the same thing. My experience on paper might not say much, but my before and after photos will. 

Sad part is, I'm still unhappy but I think we all get that way. I think if we all got satisfied we'd stop progressing and get fat and unmotivated. My biggest enemy is myself in this and thats what keeps me going I guess.

Ok off the soapbox...

I've been worried that some gyms wouldn't recognize the cert, so calling around is a good idea. I think I'm definitely going to continue with it.

I'm uploading a PDF copy of the textbook in case anyone is interested.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 19, 2012)

Here it is. It's got some really solid information in there:

2shared - download ACT_Personal_Trainer_Certification_Textbook_v1_2.pdf


----------



## fit4life (Jan 20, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Wow thanks for the input brothers. Reps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Here it is. It's got some really solid information in there:
> 
> 2shared - download ACT_Personal_Trainer_Certification_Textbook_v1_2.pdf


 Nice posts GWT


----------



## ricboy13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am interested in the ACT CPT. I tried downloading the textbook but had no success. Please send me the pdf file of the textbook to my email at ricboywilliams@gmail.com. Thanks brother!!



GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've been studying off and on for the ACT CPT. Has anyone on here received this certification? If so:
> 
> ...


----------



## ricboy13 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Becoming a CPT*



GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Here it is. It's got some really solid information in there:
> 
> 2shared - download ACT_Personal_Trainer_Certification_Textbook_v1_2.pdf



I can't download the link. Can you please send me the PDF file to me via email: ricboywilliams@gmail.com


----------

